# New Aussie Beer Coming Soon



## ads7 (15/4/05)

I was down the hbs near work in north sydney,(Hi Dave) and a friend of his is starting a brewery calle snowy mountains brewery. Keep a look out for this. Don't know exactly when.


Adam


----------



## Gerard_M (13/5/05)

Check this out

http://www.snowymountainsbrewery.com.au/

If the beer is as good as the label its a winner
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Jim_Levet (22/5/05)

I hear that if you drink too much of this stuff you will end up with a "Blue Tongue".
Bummer that , nice label though.
James


----------



## dicko (23/5/05)

> Our new Crackenback Pale Ale will be a traditional ale with a distinctive balance of malt, hops and pristine water drawn from the Snowy Mountains. This hand crafted premium beer will have a clean crisp feel, and a superb taste.



The beer sounds good.

You know that we also use the "pristine water drawn from the Snowy Mountains" here in South Australia.
The only difference with our water is that it has the addition of nutrients, high salinity, and a cocktail of chemicals by farmers and other industries which flank the rivers sides in three states(yes including our own) before we get to use it.
I would love for that river system to just _*flow backwards *_for a year or so, to highlight the problems to the people who are poluting it in the first place.

Rant finished!!

Cheers.


----------



## TidalPete (23/5/05)

dicko said:


> > Our new Crackenback Pale Ale will be a traditional ale with a distinctive balance of malt, hops and pristine water drawn from the Snowy Mountains. This hand crafted premium beer will have a clean crisp feel, and a superb taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're spot-on dicko, the human race is their own worst enemy. Just about every major river in Oz & the world has these\most of these\or more of these problems.

Another rant finished.  Sorry to go off-topic


----------



## KoNG (23/5/05)

hmmm,
maybe Dave can get some sneaky supplies in to taste..!!!?!!!


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (23/5/05)

Mmm... beeeerr.... *Drools*
Hopefully these guys will take off, the more Aussie craft breweries on the market, the better.


----------



## big d (23/5/05)

too true dicko.wonder where the waste water is going to go.my moneys on down stream. :angry: 

cheers
big d


----------



## Andrew (23/5/05)

Once upon a time the river DID flow upstram...in a manner of speaking...
Down here at the Murray mouth, Goolwa has an important but often forgotten history of brewing linked with the Paddle-steamer trade. In 1865 Edward Dutton established a brewery in Richard Street, Goolwa. The beer he produced was apparently renown for its quality. Large amounts of it were sent back up the rivers Murray, Darling, and Murrumbidgee, - even as far as Wilcannia. Duttons Brewery was capable of producing 36 hogsheads of beer a week. One of its holding tanks alone was capable of holding 38 thousand gallons of beer (172,750 litres!). And there were 4 of these. The water was drawn directly from the river through a large iron pipe. This brewery closed in 1895.

Nowadays Goolwa-ites generally recognise that by the time the water reaches us its at least 20% piss. If you do somehow get any in your mouth the thing to do is to rinse it out with rum or whisky to kill any lurgies....  

Needless to say we won't be using THAT 'water' for brewing with...

Cheers


----------



## Sean (23/5/05)

Andrew said:


> Once upon a time the river DID flow upstram...in a manner of speaking...
> Down here at the Murray mouth, Goolwa has an important but often forgotten history of brewing linked with the Paddle-steamer trade. In 1865 Edward Dutton established a brewery in Richard Street, Goolwa. The beer he produced was apparently renown for its quality. Large amounts of it were sent back up the rivers Murray, Darling, and Murrumbidgee, - even as far as Wilcannia. Duttons Brewery was capable of producing 36 hogsheads of beer a week. One of its holding tanks alone was capable of holding 38 thousand gallons of beer (172,750 litres!). And there were 4 of these.
> [post="60345"][/post]​


Something doesn't add up here. A hogshead is one & a half barrels - 54 gallons. So at 36 hogsheads a week it would take them nearly 20 weeks to fill one of those tanks. A year and a half to fill all four.


----------



## Jim_Levet (23/5/05)

What a great advert for this site, plenty of feedback, lots of opinion & a history lesson. It really is no surprise that this is the #1 brewing forum in Oz.
The point I was trying to make was that the beer is being produced by the mob at Blue Tongue, so any dodgy runoff will not make it to the Goolwa, well not quickly!
Sounds like Mr Dutton had a good trade going, I wonder what happened?
James


----------



## Andrew (23/5/05)

Hi Sean,

I'm getting my info from an old book here - "Historical Highlights of Goolwa and Encounter Bay" (LPH, 1975, M Robinson & B Swan ISBN O 86946 152 4 if you want to look it up).
And you are absolutely right, those figures don't add up. <_< 
That's the last time I'll use that book to try and make Dicko and Tidal Pete feel a bit better about the crap in the Murray. :blink: 
Mmmm, its a bit chilly tonight, hey I think I might have found some paper that will help make a good fire....
James, you are right. You won't get a friendlier bunch then here. And smart, too.....(except those morons that quote from books without doing their math first...)
Most of the regional breweries in Australia went arse up due to changing technology centralising everything to the major cities, better transport systems, refrigeration etc.
By 1911 Goolwa as a port was dead, the upstream railheads (eg at Morgan) saw to that.

Cheers


----------



## dicko (23/5/05)

Jim_Levet said:


> What a great advert for this site, plenty of feedback, lots of opinion & a history lesson. It really is no surprise that this is the #1 brewing forum in Oz.
> The point I was trying to make was that the beer is being produced by the mob at Blue Tongue, so any dodgy runoff will not make it to the Goolwa, well not quickly!
> Sounds like Mr Dutton had a good trade going, I wonder what happened?
> James
> [post="60358"][/post]​



Hi Jim_Levit

Yes, I agree, the label is a beauty.  

I dont think any comment was meant to be offensive toward the Blue Tongue people, and you are correct that, the dodgy runnoff if allowed to run back into the river, wont make it to Goolwa quickly, but I note that you concede that, it will make it there eventually.



> Sounds like Mr Dutton had a good trade going, I wonder what happened?



Maybe water quality was the demise of Mr Dutton and his brewery but this is only my assumption based on more current fact  
After all it would have been a considerable added expense to import water for brewing from a fresh source such as a spring.

On a more positive note, the more micro breweries that start up and survive in this country the better off the industry is as a whole and it matters not where they source their water as long as the end product is good.

Oh! and by the way, Grumpy's Brewery uses water from a spring water supplier to brew their beer even tho their location is adjacent to a river.
Now I bet if you turned the clock back 120 years or so, they could, and would, use the water from that river.
It would be nice for all the micro breweries in this country, including Andrew with his new brewery, to be able to use water from our river systems again.

It would be like the water selection table in Promash-

IE; the style suggests water from the Onkaparinga or the Murray or the Nepean, Georges etc but alas, not possible in most occassions i'm afraid.

Good luck to the Snowy Mountain Brewery and no offence meant to anyone involved in using _pristine_ water for their brewing operation.

Cheers


----------



## Sean (23/5/05)

Andrew said:


> Most of the regional breweries in Australia went arse up due to changing technology centralising everything to the major cities, better transport systems, refrigeration etc.


And, I believe, changes in licensing that made running a small brewery not worth the paperwork. (sounds familiar)


----------



## Steve (10/6/05)

G'day
The launch of the Snowy Mountains Brewery is happening this long weekend with their first beer: Crackenback Pale Ale. Good on them for getting it going.
Keep an eye out on www.snowymountainsbrewery.com.au for updates.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Spun (21/7/05)

Anyone else tried this yet? A mate got some on a trip to Perisher and I think it's pretty good (certainly better than bluetongue!). I just wish they'd sell it on this side of the mountains, afterall most of the "pristine waters of the Snowy River" flows though the Tumut River.


----------



## sosman (21/7/05)

Spun said:


> Anyone else tried this yet? A mate got some on a trip to Perisher and I think it's pretty good (certainly better than bluetongue!). I just wish they'd sell it on this side of the mountains, afterall most of the "pristine waters of the Snowy River" flows though the Tumut River.
> [post="68044"][/post]​


You mean there is still water flowing through the Snowy?


----------



## PostModern (21/7/05)

I just love how 50% of the page "About the beer" is actually speculation on how the name of Crackenback came to be. Sounds like they're really into educating their consumer. Apparently the beer is a "Pale Ale".


----------



## Barry (22/7/05)

Good day
Had a stubby of it a few weeks ago. Mel from ESB received a few from the brewery to get feed back. It is a really good pale ale, not another attempt to clone LCPA. Moreish, clean malt with good bitterness with a orange citrus/floral hop flavour and aroma. Certainly a must try.


----------



## Jye (28/8/06)

I picked up a few bottles of their pale ale today from my parents who flew back from Perisher. Their website has Amarillo & Cascade down as the finishing hops so Im looking forward to it :chug:


----------



## PostModern (28/8/06)

Thanks for bumping this thread, Jye. Make me review my silly comments months later 

I've tried this beer on tap at the Equilibrium Bar in town. It was a more than passable APA. Nice colour and aroma.


----------



## Steve (28/8/06)

Its a nice drop. Its brewed by Blue Tongue in Sydney I think.....a fare hike from the snow. Read the fine print on the label.  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (28/8/06)

Steve said:


> Its a nice drop. Its brewed by Blue Tongue in Sydney I think.....a fare hike from the snow. Read the fine print on the label.
> Cheers
> Steve



They're in the Hunter Valley. And yes, there are jokes about Blue Tongues on page 1 of this thread


----------



## Steve (28/8/06)

PostModern said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Its a nice drop. Its brewed by Blue Tongue in Sydney I think.....a fare hike from the snow. Read the fine print on the label.
> ...




Ha - missed that one by Jim - well spotted Pomo :beer:


----------



## Thommo (28/8/06)

This thread reappearing got me interested in visiting the website. Apparently Blue Tongue no longer brew the beer, now done at AIB south of Sydney.

There is also some stuff on the website about the new Pilsner. Has anyone tried this? Any reports? It's called Bullocks Pilsner. (I think...damn my fading memory.)

There's also something on the website about how they are looking for sites at the moment with a view to open their own brewery and take over the brewing of the beer themselves.


I still haven't had a chance to try the Pale Ale yet, but I've decided to try and find some this week to finally have a taste. There's a pretty decent list of places in Sydney now that stock it.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## Steve (28/8/06)

Thommo said:


> This thread reappearing got me interested in visiting the website. Apparently Blue Tongue no longer brew the beer, now done at AIB south of Sydney.
> 
> There is also some stuff on the website about the new Pilsner. Has anyone tried this? Any reports? It's called Bullocks Pilsner. (I think...damn my fading memory.)
> 
> ...




My local bottlo (local liquour) stopped stocking it due to lack of interest :angry:


----------



## goatherder (28/8/06)

I've tried this a couple of times, I really like it. Highly recommended. Even the wife likes this one.


----------



## beers (28/8/06)

Thommo said:


> This thread reappearing got me interested in visiting the website. Apparently Blue Tongue no longer brew the beer, now done at AIB south of Sydney.
> 
> There is also some stuff on the website about the new Pilsner. Has anyone tried this? Any reports? It's called Bullocks Pilsner. (I think...damn my fading memory.)
> 
> ...



Yes, I believe it's now brewed in Smeaton Grange. I havent tried the Pale Ale since the move. But it was a great drop before the move IMO.
I eagerly bought a 6 pack of the bullocks Pilsner recently & was seriously let down. It's darker in colour than I expected & lacks flavour & aroma IMO. Such a shame. The Pale was a promising effort but the Pils I'd class as swill <_<


----------



## goatherder (28/8/06)

beers said:


> Yes, I believe it's now brewed in Smeaton Grange. I havent tried the Pale Ale since the move. But it was a great drop before the move IMO.
> I eagerly bought a 6 pack of the bullocks Pilsner recently & was seriously let down. It's darker in colour than I expected & lacks flavour & aroma IMO. Such a shame. The Pale was a promising effort but the Pils I'd class as swill <_<



It's funny you say that. I was talking to the brewers at Beertopia and I commented how their Pilsner wasn't that great compared to the PA. We talked a bit about lager being king of the market in Australia and they kind of hinted that they only did the Pils because they needed to have a lager on the books in order to get some sales. A sad fact of commercial brewing in Australia I suppose.


----------



## beers (28/8/06)

goatherder said:


> A sad fact of commercial brewing in Australia I suppose.



Very true GH  

I guess my opinion is a little negative because of my thoughts on the Pale Ale. That, IMO, is a beer that doesn't lack in flavour but is still subtle enough to appeal tp the masses... or so I thought :huh:


----------



## piraterum (28/8/06)

Thommo said:


> This thread reappearing got me interested in visiting the website. Apparently Blue Tongue no longer brew the beer, now done at AIB south of Sydney.
> 
> There is also some stuff on the website about the new Pilsner. Has anyone tried this? Any reports? It's called Bullocks Pilsner. (I think...damn my fading memory.)
> 
> ...



Yeah both Blue Tongue and the Crackenback Pale Ale are brewed at Australian Independent Brewers (AIB) in the south of sydney. It's actually quite surprising how many different companies they brew for.


----------

